

Website to find relavent, short urls. - ashchristopher

I swear a while back I saw a website (maybe a YCombinator startup) that would let you add descriptive terms, and it would search out domains that were available based on those terms.<p>For the life of me I can't remember what it was. 
Any help?
======
franck
Are you looking for <http://domai.nr> ?

